# Just put my card down on the VV SS filler.



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally broke the bank and authorized myself to grab this filler. 
Cant wait until next weekend to start using that, this weekend will be the final use for the Boun Vino gravity filler and then it gets donated to a good friend of mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2011)

YAAA HOOOOOOO you'll never regret it!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you read the instructions yet Wade? It looks like you are going to pinch your fingers with that thing! Crackedcork


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

Which instructions are you reffering to? I looked at all the instructiosn Ive seen and none of them that I seen covered the filler much although having seen different set ups like this I cant see hpow it would pich me.


----------



## Flem (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Let's hear it for a profitable pump business! Now you'll empty those carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Wade now that you got that k-meta magnet be careful. I bought alcohol and a very small spray bottle for it to sanitize my filler nozzel or anything corrosive.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

I was going to store this filler in my corkidor!!! Just kidding!!! Only ever run sanitizer through something like this before use and water only after using it to clean it.


----------



## rob (Mar 17, 2011)

looks good Wade, where you find it?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

Valley Vintner, $355 plus shipping though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy Moly! What do you get for 4 bills beside the shiny filler stand? 

I see this thing is $600 with the pump and carboy........


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah its pricey and he reason Ive been only ogling this item for about 2 years, but its built to last and thats my kind of purchase.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2011)

Does it have any ahem, "special" attachments for that kind of $$$$$..........


----------



## rob (Mar 17, 2011)

JEALOUS????


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for you Wade! I love mine. They are simple to use. If by some chance when you get it, it won't suck the wine, take the top fitting off and make sure there isn't anything in it. Mine had a very tiny piece of steel in it and it wouldn't suck. Cleaned it out and never had another problem.

I really don't know how you would pinch your fingers in it. Now the Enolmatic I could see with the springs and all, but this is super easy.

Mine was $250 last year on sale. I haven't seen them on sale since them.

One other thing Wade. Get a large wood clamp (spring) or two and clamp it to the countertop edge. Otherwise it will move around on you. It is drilled for scres for those who want to screw it down.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks cool. I'd like to come check it out when you get it.

How come you went with that one over the enolmatic? The price is about the same and it can also filter. Looks like a nice setup.... Or am I reading it wrong and you can add the whole house filter system before it?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

This is how I hooked that one up. I can do the same with my homemade 2 spout, but this is easier to clean after so I use this sor most small batches.

The second full carboy is just sitting there. I started with clear wine and no sediment. I run through the filter from the full carboy, to the filler and then the suction/overflow line hooks up to the overflow canister on the vacuum pump. It takes about 10-15 seconds per bottle to filter it and fill. It would go faster but foams more and you get more overflow, so I slow down to about 6 inches vacuum and it rungs good with very little bugbbling and overflow.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2011)

So enquiring minds want to know how you operate this Rube Goldberg apparatus!

Does the (should be made from Platinum for that price) filler have some sort of auto shut off valve or is the winemaker the auto shut off valve?

Do you leave the pump running constantly? Or on and off?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

I would describe it as semi-automatic shutoff. You put the bottle on the spout. The vacuum draws the wine into it. As the bottle fills, the wine goes up to the pre-set fill line. When the liquid gets to that point, it cuts the vacuum and it shuts off the fill. You can get bubbles and the foam is drawn off to the overflow. You could leave it there for a minute and it wouldn't fill the bottle any further, but you could suck a bit of foam through. Leave the pump on while filling. At 4 bottles per minute you are talking less than 10 minutes to use the carboy of wine up. 

One of these days you will get a picture of the 2 spout one I made using the enolmatic plastic spouts and steel tubing............ Now that is a Rube Goldberg apparatus................


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Rich nice pictures. Good shot of the carboys across the room by way of the mirror. Very nice set up. 
Mike this is the same as the enolmatic filler/filter broken down in separate industrial parts. Now if I or someone else could set up there vacuum pump in one location and pipe it through out there wine room work area like I did my air compressor in the garage that would really be taking it to the next level. It would actually be pretty easy to do with a valve at each end.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Darn, you are observant Dan. Things were a bit cluttered that day.

If I still had the milkline setup in there, I would have had a great system in place. The vacuum pump was about 3 horsepower and had inch and a half pipeline. You could hook up every few feet to the milkline which operated under vacuum. Of course the light bill was a lot higher then.............................


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 18, 2011)

That is one awesome looking piece of equipment. It could actually be considered art to some folks. (tried that on wife for various stuff, not working so far!) First I need to save my pennies for vac pump though. Have fun with it!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 18, 2011)

I bet Wade will still only bottle half of what is ready, then find other things to do. Start with the better wines as the misses has probably been waiting along time for it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, it is a shiny glorified Boun Vino filler basically. I dont need or want 2 setups as I just dont have the room for it in my cellar. Rob, youve been there so you can confirm that!!!! I already have a pump, I set up my filter system also so just needed to improve on the bottling set up and this is built to last out of only high quality components. The Enolmatic is a very nice pce. of equipment but is very expensive to replace any of the parts like the pump and just seeing it in person and use as I have. There just is a lot of plastic there which worries me about how long it will last. Im not knocking it, as I said its a very nice tool and there are a few wineries near me that use one but with this filler I basically have the same thing. Rob, look at the price of the Enolmatic AND the Filter set up and Ive saved money.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 18, 2011)

Just kidding you Wade, CC



Wade E said:


> Which instructions are you reffering to? I looked at all the instructiosn Ive seen and none of them that I seen covered the filler much although having seen different set ups like this I cant see hpow it would pich me.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought you knew something I didnt here! Glad to know you were just joshing me! It did pinch my wallet thought!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, just used it for the first time today. It works great but I will need to upsize my overflow collection jar using this bottler. I maybe able to reduce the amount that fills the collection jar a bit by using it some more but I dont see me making too much of a difference. I would say it filled a 750 ml collectior jar pre every 8 bottles buy I was also filtering so dont know if that makes a difference. I will say my back liked being able to stand and not have to worry about bottles falling over like with the Boun Vino filler.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Wade I don't think I get that much out of two carboys. I reduced the overflow way down by cutting down on the vacuum. I might take an extra 3-4 seconds per bottle but you don't get all the foam either that goes into the overflow.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 10, 2011)

I second Dan's comments- cut the vacuum to about 5-6 inches and you don't fill a cup per carboy. Only takes seconds longer per bottle and now big deal filling bottles with the overflow when done.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

I had the vacuum down to about there at times but not much coming through at all maybe due to filtering at the same time? I dont think I had the back adjustment set right for most of this time though. That was probably most of the problem.


----------



## Winegirl (Feb 7, 2012)

What makes this type of bottle filler shut off automatically? So that if you didn't get back to the bottle in time for whatever reason, it wouldn't overflow or overfill the overflow canister/bottle. I'm trying to think of different aspects to look for to upgrade from a bottling wand. I've seen the homemade versions and they're more in my price range.  and I think my hubby could make me one, now if there was just a way to get it to shut off automatically...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing, once vacuum is created it fills the wine bottle and when that is filled any overage goes to overflow bottle. The only way to stop that is to break the vacuum by removing the bottle or by using a valve.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 7, 2012)

So I take it that you told her it was your birthday present for yourself ?


Happy bottling 
steve


----------

